# Batch of deer jerky and summer sausage



## zzerru (Nov 27, 2012)

First batch finished curing after 24hr and time to get it drying/smoking. I'm doing this batch with hickory. I made this batch a bit sweet and hot by adding in some sugar/maple syrup and hot sauce instead of Worcestershire.








curing







Loaded onto racks







In the smoker

First batch is done and out of the smoker. Not as much maple flavor as I wanted but it has the right amount of heat.













Summer sausage is next up. Just over 20lbs of summer sausage ready to go in the smoker tomorrow AM.







Prepped and ready to go. 













Will post up end product after it finishes smoking tomorrow.


----------



## coffee_junkie (Nov 28, 2012)

They both look great! The jerky looks nice and soft, just the way I like it. Did you use a cure or just brine the jerky?


----------



## roller (Nov 28, 2012)

Nice !


----------



## woodcutter (Nov 28, 2012)

Nice job on the jerky!


----------



## driedstick (Nov 28, 2012)

Loooks great so far do you need my address I do som FREE sample tasting for ya.


----------



## zzerru (Nov 28, 2012)

coffee_junkie said:


> They both look great! The jerky looks nice and soft, just the way I like it. Did you use a cure or just brine the jerky?



I cured it with insta cure no. 1. When I started making jerky 6-7 years ago, I started with Kutas' recipe for the basis and have just modified it according to the flavor I wanted each time.


----------



## zzerru (Nov 29, 2012)

Took around 27 hours to get the sausage finished due to cold temps outside, so I was doing it in batches. Slightly sweet from hickory/cherry blend and hard cider in the water pan. Very tasty!































Thanks for watching.


----------



## diesel (Nov 29, 2012)

Nice job.  And great pictures.  

Aaron.


----------



## shoneyboy (Nov 29, 2012)




----------



## redheelerdog (Nov 29, 2012)

Really Nice  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Looks fantastic!


----------



## driedstick (Nov 30, 2012)

Looks great - Good job


----------



## bluebombersfan (Nov 30, 2012)

NICE!!!  Great job!!!  Did you use a kit for the Summer Sausage?


----------



## zzerru (Nov 30, 2012)

I use the recipe from Kutas. I once tried a "German Sausage" kit from Cabelas when i was first staring out. It was so bland i've never tried using a kit again. Every time my jar of seasoning blend gets low i refill it after making sausage and that helps me save time/hassle/errors because i dont have to measure each ingredient.


----------



## bluebombersfan (Dec 1, 2012)

zzerru said:


> I use the recipe from Kutas. I once tried a "German Sausage" kit from Cabelas when i was first staring out. It was so bland i've never tried using a kit again. Every time my jar of seasoning blend gets low i refill it after making sausage and that helps me save time/hassle/errors because i dont have to measure each ingredient.


Is that the Smoked Venison Summer Sausage recipe?


----------



## shannon127 (Dec 1, 2012)

zzerru said:


> Took around 27 hours to get the sausage finished due to cold temps outside, so I was doing it in batches. Slightly sweet from hickory/cherry blend and hard cider in the water pan. Very tasty!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now that looks amazing!!!


----------



## zzerru (Dec 2, 2012)

Yep, that recipe with some modifications.


----------

